# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Память «дурит» людям головы

## Irina

* Каждый пятый человек хранит в памяти моменты, которых никогда не было. К такому выводу, как передает портал Innovanews, пришли ученые из университета Гулла, опросив 1600 студентов. Пятая часть студентов заявила, что такие воспоминания действительно имеют место, причем относятся они к 4-8-летнему возрасту.*

Результаты исследования выдвигают на первый план ошибочность памяти и объясняют, почему два человека могут иметь разные воспоминания одних и тех же событий.

«Автобиографическая память предоставляет нам чувство идентичности и обычно достаточно точно помогает нам устраивать жизнь, — сообщила исследователь Джулиана Маццони. — Однако наше исследование показывает, что не все, что мы помним о прошлом, верно. Также исследование показало, что ложных воспоминаний у нас намного больше, чем мы думаем».

По словам Маццони, если бы не расхождение с фактами, ложные воспоминания до сих пор считались бы частью автобиографического опыта.

Исследование позволит вновь оценить методы, с которыми медики восстанавливают потерянные воспоминания.

Напомним, ранее ученые выяснили, что пик интеллектуальной активности приходится на 50-70 лет.

Традиционно считалось, что со временем умственная деятельность затухает, так как нейроны — клетки головного мозга — постепенно отмирают, и к концу жизни человек теряет до 30% нейронов. Однако в ходе последних исследований Барбары Стоуч выяснилось, что это вовсе не так: клетки головного мозга не умирают. Могут быть потеряны связи между ними, но только в том случае, если человек их никак не задействует.

При этом со временем в головном мозге увеличивается количество миелина — вещества, которое заставляет сигнал быстрее проходить между нейронами. За счет этого общая интеллектуальная сила мозга повышается до 3000% по сравнению со средним показателем. А пик активности производства миелина приходится на 60-летний возраст и старше.

Кроме того, если до 50 лет между двумя полушариями головного мозга существует жесткое «разделение труда» и каждое из них выполняет строго определенные функции, то после 50 лет человек может использовать обе части мозга одновременно. Это позволяет ему решать значительно более сложные задачи.

Наряду с этим, сказывается и жизненный опыт взрослых и пожилых людей, полученный в течение всей жизни. Они меньше подвержены смятению из-за необычной или эмоциональной информации, нежели молодежь. Как заявил профессор Университета Калифорнии Дилип Джейст, «мозг человека, за плечами которого находятся десятилетия жизни, менее импульсивен и более рационален». По его мнению, это и можно назвать мудростью.

Впрочем, пик интеллектуальной активности имеет свои негативные стороны. Из-за огромного количества информации, которая накопилась за многие годы, оперативная память переполняется, и это приводит к забывчивости и рассеянности, отмечают нейрохирурги.

----------

